# Sniff Sniff, Tear



## thestarsfall (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't been on this site for a while, but I can't seem to find answers elsewhere that make sense and you folks will understand my dilemma more than random other people...

  	My eyes are crazy watery.  Like I have always been the one whose eyes water when I laugh, sneeze, if its super windy out, etc...so I normally wear waterproof makeup anyways...

  	but lately, for the past 2 months, they have been crazy watery.  Like I just sit there and tears come out and actually rolls down my cheeks sometimes.  Usually though it seems that the tear just gets stuck into my lashes and then lands on my upper eyelid and completely dissolves my makeup if I am wearing any.  Even with UDPP (which I have actually cried while wearing and it doesn't budge).  I feel like these tears aren't normal "I am crying" tears (which don't have the moisturizing component as blinking tears do) but almost as if I have suddenly started making more normal tears.

  	I haven't really got any other symptoms other than my nose being a bit runny, but that's where tears drain so it makes sense.

  	at first I thought I had blocked tear ducts and so it wasn't going into my nose...but then I actually cried one day and I got a runny stuffed up nose like normal so...that's not the case.

  	then I thought I was allergic to my cat, which I just got...but the symptoms got worse when I was at my fiance's house and he doesn't have a cat.  and my symptoms are worse outside and get okay inside.

  	then I thought it was my soap I had been using for my face because I had just switched...and it did kinda help a bit...but they still water.

  	I had rather dry eyes to begin with from birth control and contact lense wearing....

  	anyone else have this problem? or know how to solve it?


----------



## sayah (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd go to the doctor just to check your tear ducts. A lot of it, if not everything, is probably normal, it's just a good way to start. Have you done some kind of allergy test?


----------



## thestarsfall (May 8, 2011)

I went to my dr and without looking at me she said I had an infection...I doubt her dr abilities, but it is possibly I have an infection so blah...I am doing eyedrops now that are antibiotics and it sucks because I can't wear contacts with them and they're also making my eyes watery a bit so I can't wear makeup yet...


----------



## sayah (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry you can't wear contacts now, but it's good that you went to the doctor! How long are you on the drops?


----------



## thestarsfall (May 9, 2011)

the pharmacist said to take them for at least a week, and the instructions say until all the stuff is gone...but i have been on them for a week and the stuff isn't gone so i'll go with the latter and keep using them until its all gone.


----------

